

The Smartphone Patent War, In 1 Graphic - wicknicks
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2011/08/17/139723088/the-smartphone-patent-war-in-1-graph

======
sixtofour
That graphic only clearly states one thing, the smartphone patent situation is
a mess. It does so by being a mess.

If it has to be a graphic, an _informative_ arrangement would be all companies
listed down the left side, and all companies listed again across the top, then
draw the exact same set of colored arrows. You can see the same idea on the
back of a gas station map, that lists distances between cities.

If space is an issue, tabular text would be great.

------
pieter
The graphic is unfortunately not very clear, for example because the arrows
can split midway. This way it looks like Microsoft is suing just one company
without being countersued, while in reality they're suing three companies.

